# Mauser98



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey guys I'm researching barrels for a build I'm interested in doing. Does anyone have experience with custom built mauser98's? I like the thought of a semi bull. It won't be a competition gun just a target/hunting rifle. I'd like the rifle to be a 1,000+ yard shooter. I do reload and I'm leaning towards 30-06 since that's what I hunt with. 
What manufacturer is known for quality barrels that you can recommend?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't have any personal knowledge of the subject, but if I wanted to do the same, I'd start by talking to the gunsmith here: http://www.williamsgunsight.com/ Anything they've done for me has been first rate.

I understand the connection to the '06. Shoot a few myself - even fired a Browning BAR in that caliber yesterday. When I upgraded from the relatively impotent .30-30 in 1987, I went to the .30-06 and never regretted it. Started out with Nosler Ballistic Tips and found them to be too explosive and went to Barnes since.

Anyway, as you may be able to tell, I'm a fan of your choice in caliber. Good luck!


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you Mr Glen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Criterion barrels are fantastic as well.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Are we talking about unissued 98 or k98 receivers? Or WW2 era bring backs? Barrel life? All of this will tremendously affect your accuracy at long range. If the barrel has been shot to hell to achieve any semblance of accuracy at 1000 yards it will need to be replaced. While those old rifles are capable of launching a bullet 1000 plus yards it wont be easy to hit your target unless you have a decent barrel and some good glass. Have fun! Post pics because I have a similar project in mind.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

I gave up on medium weight barrels for hunting rifles. No fun to carry.

Douglas makes good barrels. Shilen is another good one.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

TomKat said:


> I gave up on medium weight barrels for hunting rifles. No fun to carry.
> 
> Douglas makes good barrels. Shilen is another good one.


+1 on Douglas. My Mk12 Mod1 has a Douglas barrel. It was good enough for the SEALs so it is good enough for my fat ass!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Are you punching holes in critters or paper? Is there a special reason for the 98? Some will say a 308 will outperform, I like a 7mm-08, or you have the 7mm Remington Ultra Mag which actually has flatter trajectory than a 22-250. I guess I am just curious as to why the caliber and firearm selection, no knocking it just wondering. Best of luck and please post pics.


----------

